# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Viburcol nie można już kupić bez recepty

## Aduśka

Mimo iż jest to raczej lek skierowany dla dzieci, samej też zdarzało mi się z niego korzystać z widocznymi efektami, jakie więc było moje zdziwienie kiedy znalazłam takie wydarzenie na facebooku
LINK

co o tym myślicie? dlaczego coraz więcej leków wymaga recept, które powiedzmy szczerze często są wydawane i tak pochopnie na prośbę pacjenta, czemu lek dotąd uważany za bezpieczny musi być podparty receptą?

----------


## Gosiaa

Ale o co w ogóle chodzi w tym linku? Co to jest za lek, na co się go stosuje?

----------


## samanta99

Ja też uważam,że to przegięcie żeby homeopatia była na receptę. Przecież to jakiś chory pomysł. W jakim celu ktoś go wymyślił? Ręce opadają.

----------


## katerenka

Moja mama dawała to mojej siostrze, kiedy była mała i jej zaczynały ząbki rosnąć. Wtedy nie było takich jaj i był ten lek ogólnodostępny w aptekach. Dziwi mnie to,że teraz wszystko się zmienia..

----------


## Aduśka

Gosiaa to jest lek bardzo pomocny przy infekcjach, ząbkowaniu, kolkach niemowlęcych, naprawdę skutecznie uspokaja i wycisza ból u maluszka, a mówię, że na mnie też działał a dzieckiem nie jestem, chory pomysł z tą receptą, ja sama aktualnie przebywam w innym mieście i do lekarza mam jakieś 120 km, jak mam zdobyć receptę? muszę iść prywatnie, zapłacić z 50 zł bo inaczej ani rusz... nie wiem dlaczego oni wymyślają takie rzeczy, to jest w końcu lek homeopatyczny, dużo ludzi porówna jego działanie do wody.

----------


## zdzicha

Ja też tego nie pojmuje, ale w tej sprawie jest petycja, można się podpisywać
https://www.facebook.com/events/358620794226090

----------


## Aduśka

kto może proszę o podpisy, lek jest naprawdę bezpieczny, Viburcol N, kiedyś był Viburcol C, ale akcja dotyczy tego nowego, który wymaga recepty.

----------


## siódemka

Nie, ten który wymaga recepty to Viburcol c, a właśnie Viburcol n jest bez recepty. Głos oddałam, bo to już na prawdę przesada, żeby tak bezpieczny lek był na receptę.

----------


## kometka

tak, viburcol c jest tylko na recepte. sama nie wiem czemu? teraz wszystko już trzeba bedzie prosić lekarza? nawet zwykły bezpieczny lek? ode mnie głos także przekazany.

----------


## krwinek

chyba po prostu nam lubia uprzykrzać zycie... co chwile jakies nowe zasady, jakies zmiany- same utrudnienia. Weszlam na forum, bo wlasnie wczoraj chcialam kupic viburcol C i sie okazalo, ze potrzebuje recepty.... na szczescie moja siostra jest lekarzem, wiec nie mam z tym problemu.

----------


## kometka

też się zdziwiłam, jak dostałam u lekarza receptę na ten lek, przecież wcześniej nie trzeba było recepty i nie było problemu, a teraz u lekarza trzeba się prosić jak nie zapiszę. Nie wiem jaka tego przyczyna, ale nie podoba mi się to. Mam nadzieje, że petycja coś pomoże.

----------


## jula88

W naszym kraju co chwilę są jakieś utrudnienia,i tego nie idzie zrozumieć.Co do leków...mam pewne spostrzeżenie,o którym ostatnio przeczytałam.Często dla dzieci zapisywany jest paracetamol,jednak lepiej go nie stosować,bo grozi to przedawkowaniem, a nawet może dziecku uszkodzić wątrobę:/ Homeopatia to najlepsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## astronomia

Można powiedzieć o małym sukcesie, ponieważ petycja zadziałała. Viburcol jest już dostępny bez recepty

----------


## Gosiaa

> Można powiedzieć o małym sukcesie, ponieważ petycja zadziałała. Viburcol jest już dostępny bez recepty


Też słyszałam o tym i powiem, że bardzo mnie to cieszy, bo strasznie dużo zamieszania było z tym viburcolem.

----------


## Gosiaa

> Można powiedzieć o małym sukcesie, ponieważ petycja zadziałała. Viburcol jest już dostępny bez recepty


Też słyszałam o tym i powiem, że bardzo mnie to cieszy, bo strasznie dużo zamieszania było z tym viburcolem.

----------


## astronomia

Dziwne trochę, że homeopatia musiała być przepisywana. Nie znam innego takiego przypadku. Kto wie czy to nie było dzieło dużych koncernów farmaceutycznych, by zdeklasować stary i znany viburcol

----------

